
A New Weapon in Russia’s Arsenal, and It’s Inflatable - niccolop
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/13/world/europe/russia-decoy-weapon.html
======
nanis
See also
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Fortitude](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Fortitude)

